# Remove Battery or not?



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

I've just bought my first macbook and I'll use it as my main computer, or in other words 90% of the time it will be plugged in with magsafe. Shall I remove the battery while I'm at home? I'll eventually carry it to work, but let's say once or twice a week... How should I handle the battery?

I had a pc laptop before and I never removed the battery. By doing this, I killed my battery in less than 1 year. I don't want to make the same mistake again.

So, what should I do with my macbook battery?

now, one dumb question: what's the difference between the magsafe and ac chord? I can't figure out how to plug the ac chord in my mac.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Nando said:


> I've just bought my first macbook and I'll use it as my main computer, or in other words 90% of the time it will be plugged in with magsafe. Shall I remove the battery while I'm at home? I'll eventually carry it to work, but let's say once or twice a week... How should I handle the battery?
> 
> I had a pc laptop before and I never removed the battery. By doing this, I killed my battery in less than 1 year. I don't want to make the same mistake again.
> 
> So, what should I do with my macbook battery?


I've left mine in my MacBook Pro since the day I got it (well over a year ago). No problems. The battery capacity has only diminished by 3% in that time, and I think that is bound to happen regardless of whether it's left plugged in or not. I don't know if one has anything to do with the other, to be honest.



Nando said:


> now, one dumb question: what's the difference between the magsafe and ac chord? I can't figure out how to plug the ac chord in my mac.


Um... Not quite sure what you're asking. You have to have the wall wart (the box part of the AC adaptor) to use AC power. The standard AC cord plugs into that, or you can use the little AC adaptor directly on the wall wart. You cannot use AC without the wall wart (which has the magsafe plug on the end).


----------



## Nando (Nov 19, 2001)

One last question about this issue...

Let's say I've worked on my macbook for several hours with it plugged in with magsafe. When I turn it off to leave the house, or go to bed, whatever... shall I remove the magsafe plug? or I should leave it plugged in, even though it's fully charged?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I leave mine plugged in whenever it's near an outlet. Always have, always will. Same with every laptop I've had before (a total of four). I've never had a problem with a battery.

Also, I don't turn the computer off. I just close the lid.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I use mine as a desktop replacement. 
I have the battery at about 40% out of my laptop until I want to take my laptop somewhere.


----------



## trevorma91 (Dec 3, 2007)

I too just bought a MacBook and can't decide on leaving it plugged into AC power when I'm home. I usually just let it run down and then charge it then let it run down, but I'm not sure. It's a bit of a pain having to recharge it every five hours.

I've been reading posts that say it's fine to leave it plugged in, or take the battery out when it's full while plugged into AC power.


----------

